# Eclipse Fehler beim starten des Projekts



## HackerBanane (12. Mrz 2021)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei eine Modifikation für Minecraft zu programmieren und bin dann beim starten des Projekts auf diese Fehler gekommen und das programm will auch nicht laden: "Error:Could not create the Java Virtual Machine." dann darunter "Error:A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit." Ein weiterer Fehler ist dieser 
"Cannot connect to VM
com.sun.jdi.connect.TransportTimeoutException"
Was kann ich tun? Ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert und in Foren gesehen aber nichts hat wirklich geholfen.
LG HackerBanane


----------



## Oneixee5 (12. Mrz 2021)

Die häufigste Ursache ist ein Virenscanner. Ansonsten kann man nicht viel dazu beitragen, es sind einfach zu wenige Infos.


----------



## HackerBanane (12. Mrz 2021)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Die häufigste Ursache ist ein Virenscanner. Ansonsten kann man nicht viel dazu beitragen, es sind einfach zu wenige Infos.


Was bräuchstest du denn so an Infos?


----------



## Oneixee5 (12. Mrz 2021)

Hast du den Virenscanner mal abgeschaltet? Welches OS, Java Version? Wie ist der Launch Timeout eingestellt? Funktioniert deine Netzwerk-Konfiguration? Du kannst den gesamten Stacktrace hier einstellen.


----------



## HackerBanane (12. Mrz 2021)

Virenscanner abschalten bringt nichts 
Ich nutze Windows 10, Java JDK 15.0.1, Eclipse, einen PC und Netzwerk was eigendlich alles hergeben sollte und was ich vergessen habe zu sagen ist dass in der Konsole in Eclipse dieser Fehler auftaucht (Unrecognized option: -Xincgc), um den ich mich glaube ich kümmern müsste damit das Problem beseitigt ist. Und da ich einfach mal _JAVA_OPTION gelöscht habe ist die Fehlermeldung (
Cannot connect to VM
com.sun.jdi.connect.TransportTimeoutException) jetzt nicht mehr da.
Das heißt jetzt kommt "nur noch" ein pop up Fenster mit

Error:Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error:A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.

und in der Konsole

Unrecognized option: -Xincgc


----------



## Oneixee5 (12. Mrz 2021)

Dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass du möglicherweise eine alte Eclipse-Version benutzt. Welche Version benutzt du? Hast du recherchiert ob die Eclipse-Version mit dem JDK15 funktioniert?


----------



## HackerBanane (13. Mrz 2021)

Das ist leider nicht der Fall. Ich habe Eclipse schon 2 mal neuinstalliert und zwar in der neusten erhältlichen Version von der offiziellen Eclipse website.


----------



## Trjavnamen (15. Mrz 2021)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Habe auch versucht Java Neon last zu downloaden aber das ist eine Sackgasse. Alle Deutschen Seiten schmieren am ende immer ab. Ich versuche es jetzt mit download Gluon Plugin in Eclipse Enterpreis java jee


----------



## kneitzel (16. Mrz 2021)

Kann es einfach daran liegen, dass Minecraft ein Java 8 voraussetzt? Und ich weiss nicht, was Du da genau m Detail gemacht hast, aber wenn Du ein bestehendes Projekt öffnest, dann sind da halt gewisse Parameter hinterlegt. (Bei einem neuen Projekt sollten diese Parameter eigentlich nicht erscheinen...)

-Xincgc war bei Java8 noch die Einschaltung des incremental Garbage Collectors. Ist dann entfallen und das Java 15 kennt diesen Switch nicht mehr,


----------



## HackerBanane (16. Mrz 2021)

Ah ok stimmt. Ich nehme mal Java 8. Mal sehen ob es geht


----------



## Trjavnamen (16. Mrz 2021)

Ich stelle fest alle Versuche die Gluonteile zu integrieren schlagen bis jetzt fehl. Oder schlimmer ausgedrückt die Updatefunktion auf das neuste bei Eclipse ausschalten weil diese Version wohl nicht kompatiebel ist. Wenn ich Eclipsejavajee 19 herunterlade und das Plugin e(fx)clipse installiere dann funktioniert alles. Sceenebuilder 2 ist unter javafx im Window Preferenzes installiert. und JavaFX SDK mit org.eclipse.jfx8_3.5.0.201907240300.jar und JRE System Library [JavaSE-1.8] aus Add Library imProjekt aufgeführt. Ich habe auch das Gluon Plugin heruntergeladen die neuen Library sind dort auch im Projekt aufgeführt man sieht zwei oder ein View je nach Einstellung beim Gluonprojekt aber es gibt keine Main nur ein verzeichnis scr und Main


----------



## kneitzel (16. Mrz 2021)

Also der TE hat ein Problem mit Entwicklung für Minecraft - das hat nichts mit JavaFX zu tun. Daher verstehe ich gerade nicht, wo Du @Trjavnamen das selbe Problem hast, Du Dein Problem wohl etwas mit JavaFX zu tun hat...

Und generell verstehe ich nicht einmal, was genau Du machen willst oder probieren willst .... Eclipse Neon ist von 2017 - da dann ggf. aktuelle Plugins und Co zu installieren ist garantiert eine Herausforderung - daher würde ich das unbedarften Entwicklern nicht empfehlen. Ich würde da generell empfehlen, auf aktuelle Versionen zu setzen. Bezüglich JavaFX Entwicklung würde ich auf die getting Started Doku von openjfx.io setzen. Da ist eigentlich alles gut dokumentiert. Und dann ggf. auf die Integration des SceneBuilder verzichten und es einfach Stand Alone installieen. Dann hast Du relativ wenig Probleme....


----------



## Trjavnamen (16. Mrz 2021)

Sorry bin hier ins falsche Tread eingetreten. Aber auch hier liegt das Problem unter Umständen am Update. Man probiert was neues läd ein Plugin runter und das permanente Update macht damit Unsinn. Als userLibrary eingepflegte JDK-15.0.2 hat bei mir den €fekt. Es schaltete die linke KLammer ab. Die Main classe wird nicht gefunden. Unter Window Propperties gibt es unter General Editort keine File Associations mehr. Wo ist es dann?


----------



## HackerBanane (17. Mrz 2021)

In der Tat war es die falsche Java Version. Jetzt funktioniert es bis auf dass es nicht funktioniert wegen Fehlern im Programm die ich noch beseitigen muss. Vielen Dank!


----------

